# Good quality floating food



## Paul Willi (25 Jun 2020)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a good quality floating food for my pond, I have gold fish, Rudd and 1 koi. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## mort (26 Jun 2020)

I bet @frederick thompson can help. He's the pond expert.


----------



## martin-green (27 Jun 2020)

What food are you using now, and why are you looking for another brand? (No point in recommending one you already have)


----------



## Paul Willi (27 Jun 2020)

Sorry don’t know as plain box given when took over pond with recent house move, I would guess it consists mainly soya as very plain looking with no smell to it. I Assume a food with high fish protein would be best but as no experience with ponds I’m not sure. Cheers 🍻


----------



## mort (28 Jun 2020)

Surprised @frederick thompson  hasn't popped on but when I was at the shop tetra and nishikoi were the two biggest pond food sellers. Tetra is more a reasonable all rounder and nishikoi more specialised.


----------



## frederick thompson (28 Jun 2020)

Paul Willi said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a good quality floating food for my pond, I have gold fish, Rudd and 1 koi.
> Cheers
> Paul


Hello mate. I use coppens OSW from October to april. Less proteins on fish digestive system. But you can feed all year round with most fish. Tempreture 8c and above. My Rudd orfs tench 
1 goldfish and 40 koi eat this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coppens-...h-Pellets-3mm-6mm-ALL-VARIETIES-/162602225778

In spring when tempretures 12c and above
I feed higher groth food. Queni jap mix
Or queni growth food.
I mix it with the coppens OSW food.

https://queni-koi.co.uk/premium-growth-6459-p.asp

I also feed mealworm 3 times a week
Ebay.

Brown bread. Lettuce. Muscles asda. Once a week.
Hope this helps
Fred



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Willi (28 Jun 2020)

Cheers Fred 🍻


----------



## frederick thompson (28 Jun 2020)

anytime mate 👍


----------



## GabrielleSimpsonC (27 Aug 2020)

Guys, thank you very much. I was just looking for a suitable food for my fish. I think this option will work great for me!


----------



## not called Bob (31 Aug 2020)

I use Orchard Fisheries premium year round, with a bit of sturgeon food added now and then to provide stimulation


----------



## GabrielleSimpsonC (1 Sep 2020)

not called Bob said:


> I use Orchard Fisheries premium year round, with a bit of sturgeon food added now and then to provide stimulation


Is this really such a good store? Where can I find some more feedback?


----------



## GHNelson (1 Sep 2020)

GabrielleSimpsonC said:


> Is this really such a good store? Where can I find some more feedback?



Hi
This is a UK based store!
hoggie


----------



## not called Bob (5 Sep 2020)

did not read your location and no idea if they ship, all I know is they just delivered another 15kg of the stuff to me,


----------



## martin-green (5 Sep 2020)

not called Bob said:


> no idea if they ship,



They don't ship. The website clearly says



			
				orchard fisheries said:
			
		

> Delivery £5.99, *UK mainland only*, All prices include VAT


----------

